# 1st Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet.Waterville Minn SaturdayJune 7



## dave the wave (Mar 4, 2014)

Sat.June 7,2014 rain or shine.


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 4, 2014)

*Cool*

I'll be there.  Remind me in June, Dave!  Please, thanks!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2014)

Up there in Minnesota, I bet there is stiff competition for the best in snow category.
Chris


----------



## RustyK (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll try to make it. When is the Penn show?

Kris


----------



## steve doan (Mar 5, 2014)

Saturday is the 7th not the 8th.  Dave, is the bike in Des Moines owned by Kinsey? Steve Doan


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think it is,to nice of a house in the background.and yes there are 2 swap meets that weekend Saturday in Waterville Minn. and then Penn Cycle in Bloomington Sunday June 8.Waterville is on Hwy 14 east of Mankato.so they are close by.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 26, 2014)

bump,bump.


----------



## dave the wave (May 22, 2014)

bump,bump.....


----------



## RustyK (Jun 6, 2014)

Tomorrow...


----------

